# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Διαδοχικό άναμμα ομάδων led

## panos318

καλημέρα 
Βάζο ένα τυπικό σχεδιάκι για το τι σκέφτομαι να κατασκευάσω
Οπως βλέπουμε στο σχέδιο έχουμε ένα κύκλωμα και 10 σειρές led που θέλω να ανάβει όταν πατάς το επάνω μπουτόν να ξεκινάνε να ανάβουν η σειρές τον led διαδοχικά από την σειρά 1 έως την σειρά 10 και να μένουν αναμμένες. Οταν πιέσω αλλη μια φορα το μπουτόν να σβήνουν η σειρές τον led από την σειρά 10 μέχρι την σειρά 1 και να παραμένουν σβηστές 
Το ίδιο αλλα αντίστροφα να γίνετε με το κάτω μπουτόν δηλαδή να ανάβουν από το 10 προς το 1 και να παραμένουν αναμμένα και με το δεύτερο πάτημα να σβήνουν από το 1 προς το 10
ΓΙΝΕΤΕ?
Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου δόση ένα σχέδιο η να μου πει πως μπορεί να γίνει θα το εκτιμούσα
SF.jpg

----------


## soulhealer

ψάξε για κύκλωμα με τρεχαντήρι.. αλλά θέλει προγραμματισμό.

----------

